# Thanks For The Inspiration WoodNThings



## EWerner (Oct 14, 2010)

I took inspiration from your table saw sled project and built my own. I had always struggled with creating accurate miters and wanted to build a good quality sled. I had built sleds before but used only what ever square I had to set the back fence. This time I used the five cut method to set the fence and it is nearly perfect.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*That turned out great!*

No build pictures? :blink: thanks for the creds. :yes:


----------



## EWerner (Oct 14, 2010)

Next time I will get more pics but basically made my own trammel and order Rockler's T-slot cutting and straight bit.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Nice sled.


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

Great looking sled. Might consider adding a guard where the blade exits. It's too easy to accidentally have a hand resting or pushing there.


----------



## Phaedrus (Jan 18, 2012)

DST said:


> Great looking sled. Might consider adding a guard where the blade exits. It's too easy to accidentally have a hand resting or pushing there.



...or at least paint it a bright color. That's what I do for all of my miter gauge extensions.:thumbsup: So far I still have all 10.


----------

